# DreamChi blankii headin to Queen T! (TLI)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

woo! here we are. girly colors!

Aibo says HI! 36 x 26" fleece blanket








*stands up* good Aibo! 








i embroidered both sides because it didn't show up well on the patterned side...and then my machine was bein a pure butthead tonight :foxes15:...so it wasn't perfect but still i did it! :]









hope it's to your liking my Queen! :dance:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness!!! That is absolutely 200% gorgeous!!! I love, love, LOVE it!!!! Wooooohoooo!! :cheer: I can't wait to get it!!!!!  Did you embroiderey the crown? How super, fantastic, cool is that!?! It's perfect!!!!! I'm a happy blankie camper. :lol: :love5: I'm doing a happy blankie dance over here at 3 AM! :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, and hi Aibo!!! :lol: Good boy!!! :lol:


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I love the pattern you picked out T. Looks gorgeous!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Star's Mama said:


> I love the pattern you picked out T. Looks gorgeous!


Thank you, Angie!! :daisy: Girly+Pink and I'm a very happy girl.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Are you mailing it out today?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I need to find a bed to match.  Off to google.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Stunning!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Aww I love this! You work is always amazing! x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so super excited about getting it!! :cheer:


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

That is so unique and beautiful ! Lucky Wee's.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

So cute & comfy looking!!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> I need to find a bed to match.  Off to google.


Rofl! Finding another excuse to get another bed???


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> OMGoodness!!! That is absolutely 200% gorgeous!!! I love, love, LOVE it!!!! Wooooohoooo!! :cheer: I can't wait to get it!!!!!  Did you embroiderey the crown? How super, fantastic, cool is that!?! It's perfect!!!!! I'm a happy blankie camper. :lol: :love5: I'm doing a happy blankie dance over here at 3 AM!
> 
> xxxxx


hahahaha hope u didnt hurt urself happy blankie dancin! ;] and yes that is a crown, it goes with u bein a queen hahaha!!!



TLI said:


> Oh, and hi Aibo!!! :lol: Good boy!!! :lol:


lol aibo is a girl! :] even in the commercial is says so hehe



Star's Mama said:


> I love the pattern you picked out T. Looks gorgeous!


i love it too! the patterned one is a bit more smoother than what ive felt on regular fleece blankets before,,,it felt like i was touching a baby's butt :lol:



TLI said:


> Thank you, Angie!! :daisy: Girly+Pink and I'm a very happy girl.


lol! im happy for u! 



TLI said:


> Are you mailing it out today?


rofl! not today i still need to package it. so it should be good to go monday :] i will send u tracking once i ship it out



TLI said:


> I need to find a bed to match.  Off to google.


hahahaha!!! goodluck! btw: my next project is a new dog bed :] cant wait to show u guys



kellyb said:


> Stunning!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


thank u kelly!!!!



Alula said:


> Aww I love this! You work is always amazing! x


thanks so much!



TLI said:


> I'm so super excited about getting it!! :cheer:


hahaha i think u keep lookin back here to see it :]



Evelyn said:


> That is so unique and beautiful ! Lucky Wee's.


hai evelyn! ur snuggle bag for IKE is tonight! arent u excited :] i need to find a fun font for yours too. 



proudpeyotemama said:


> So cute & comfy looking!!


thanks ote!!!



Star's Mama said:


> Rofl! Finding another excuse to get another bed???


thats what i thought lmao!!! i wonder if she found one :]


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats T! It's really neat!

Pidge, great job as usual!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Thats awesome!! 

How do i order a blanket?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> Congrats T! It's really neat!
> 
> Pidge, great job as usual!


thanks!!! still awaitin for the bf to finish up the designs, ergh :[



EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Thats awesome!!
> 
> How do i order a blanket?


lol im glad u like it! :] PM'd back to u


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

"hai evelyn! ur snuggle bag for IKE is tonight! arent u excited :] i need to find a fun font for yours too. "

Yeah, mine is tonight ! Can't wait I am so excited !


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> "hai evelyn! ur snuggle bag for IKE is tonight! arent u excited :] i need to find a fun font for yours too. "
> 
> Yeah, mine is tonight ! Can't wait I am so excited !


Yayyyyy


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Star's Mama said:


> Rofl! Finding another excuse to get another bed???


Yeah.  Online shopping keeps me entertained while laying on my back. If it doesn't start feeling better soon, I'll have to file bankruptsy.  :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahaha hope u didnt hurt urself happy blankie dancin! ;] and yes that is a crown, it goes with u bein a queen hahaha!!!
> 
> 
> lol aibo is a girl! :] even in the commercial is says so hehe
> ...


Well I did break myself a little more with the happy blankie dance, but it was worth it. :lol: 

Oh no Aibo! I sowwie. :lol: 

Smoother than a baby's butt!?! Now that's soft!! :lol:

Oh yay!! Monday, hurry up and get here!

DreamChi doggie bed!?! Can't wait to see it!!

Yeah, I've been to this thread over and over!! My blankie!! Oh wait, Chi Wee blankie! :lol:

I love the crown!! You did awesome!!! xxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Didn't find a bed yet. Googled awhile. Got side tracked. Then napped. Showered. Honey picked me up for dinner. Just hanging out now eating some kind of Apple pie thingie. Getting very sleepy. My quest isn't over yet, though. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I think it's Monday! Yayyyyy! :cheer: Checking calendar. Well darn, it's only Sunday. :lol:  

Okay, I admit it. Once again I'm here admiring my gorgeous DreamChi blankie, made by the talented, sweetest Ms. Pidge!!! :::clapping hands::: I'd shake my butt too, but my back is too close to it, and I might fall apart. :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol u are too funny!  sorry I couldn't reply to ever thin u said on here, I had such a busy night...had relative come over and I had to be the host since my mom fell asleep after dinner. By the,time he left I had to do couple errands and then work on ikes snuggle bag, aghhhh lol I seriously need more arms as I was doing all that I was taking orders for new clients. Ever since I,worked with u queen T uve been my good luck charm lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Lol u are too funny!  sorry I couldn't reply to ever thin u said on here, I had such a busy night...had relative come over and I had to be the host since my mom fell asleep after dinner. By the,time he left I had to do couple errands and then work on ikes snuggle bag, aghhhh lol I seriously need more arms as I was doing all that I was taking orders for new clients. Ever since I,worked with u queen T uve been my good luck charm lol


Angel, no apology needed. I totally understand being busy. I know it can be very hard to respond to everything even when we want too. xxxxx

I'm so happy that your business is booming!!! But I can't take any credit. Your products are absolutely adorable, and are made from such a kind hearted, sweet, funny, entertaining, lovely, gorgeous young lady! Yes, that's you! :love5:

Not only is our blankie gorgeous, it will hold tremendous sentimental value. xxxxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Girl u are the sweet and funny one! Always making me giggle! Lol  not only will it hold sentimental value...it will last for years!!! The one I had made for dex was in march 2011 ...thats almost 2 years now. Its been in the wash a buncha times and dragged around. As long as ur chi weed dont eat it, it should last u longer as my fleece weren't as great as urs :lol: I can finally say it is booming! And more to come with the fun new projects in working on  hoping to get a different set of breed customers in haha!


----------

